# احزمة مصر الثلاثة



## د احمد بكر (15 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 عندي يا اخواني عدة اسئلة اريد اجابة عليها وهي
  لماذا تم تقسيم مصر الي ثلاثة احزمة علي نظام etm واربعة علي نظام mtm
ولم تكن حزام واحد ويكون صفره علي اخر حدود مصر مع ليبيا والسودان؟؟
حيث ذلك سيكون افضل من حيث عدم تداخل الاحزمة 
وهل الوان الاحزمة لها مغزي معين تشير اليه ام انها وضعت بشكل عشوائي ؟؟
هل التحويل بين مرجع ومرجع اخر*(داخل مصر) ستعطى دقة ليست أفضل من 10 متر*؟؟
اي لو كان هناك نقطة علي مرجع هلمرت وقمت بتحويل احداثيها الي wgs84
هل سوف تعطي نفس النتيجة (نفس الاحداثي ) لو قمت برصدها بجي بي اس مساحي ذو دقة مليمترات
 ارجوا ان تكون مناقشة بناءة في هذا الموضوع...
 وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## د احمد بكر (16 فبراير 2009)

اخواني موضوع المراجع الجيوديسية مهم جدا 
خصوصا لو انك تعمل علي مساحة كبيرة او لديك عدة
مشاريع ولابد من الربط بين هذة المشاريع 
وانا كنت من غير المهتمين سابقا بهذا العلم الا انني اعمل 
حاليا في شركة لها مشاريع متعددة في مصر وخارجها
وهذه المراجع من صميم عملي فارجوا من لدية معلومة فلا يبخل علينا بها


----------



## د احمد بكر (17 فبراير 2009)

اخواني انا كنت اعتقد ان عدم الرد علي الموضوع 
لانة ليس ذو اهميةالي ان اخبرني احد الاخوة 
ان عدم الرد علي الموضوع هو من قبيل عدم معرفة الاسئلة او بمعني اصح الاحزمة الثلاثة 
فهل هذا صحيح ؟؟؟
عموما فلو كان هذا صحيح يمكن ان ناخذ بايدي بعضنا ونبحث في هذا الموضوع ومن لدية معلومة لا يبخل علينا بها 
 خصوصا ان هذا الموضوع من الموضوعات الهامة جدا جدا جدا
وانا عندي بعض المعلومات التي لا باس بها في هذا الموضوع يمكن ان انشرها 
اما ان لم يكن هناك رد فساعرف حينها ان الموضوع لا يمثل لكم اي اهمية وحينها فساضطر الي البحث فرديا 
دون النظر الي بذل الجهد في نشر ما سيؤل الية بحثي


----------



## حارس المصري (17 فبراير 2009)

كل التقدير لك دكتور أحمد ولكن الموضوع ليست له أجابة محدده حتي الأن فانا أيضا أبحث عن أجابة شافية به ومعلوماتي أن نظام الأحزمة الثلاث تم أيام الأحتلال الأنجليزي و معادلات التحويل الي النظام المصري صعب الحصول عليها مع أن هنك بعض برامج ال gis التي يمكن من خلالها أجراء التحويل المطلوب
ولكن في حالة وجود الأجهزة التي أشرت لها فان الدقة عالية وأنا بالفعل عملت بأحد المشروعات البالغ طولها أربعون كيلومتر ومثبت بها نقاط كنترول تم رصدها بال gps كل واحد كيلومتر وبعد ذلك يتم العمل عليها لاحقا بالتوتال أستيشن والدقة بين النقاط تصل الي واحد مليميتر


----------



## د احمد بكر (18 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي حارس المصري
يبدو انني ليس الوحيد الذي يسعي الي ايجاد حلول لهذة الاسئلة 
اما اخي بالنسبة الي برامج gis فبها تحويل الاحداثيات من اي مرجع الي مرجع اخر
ولكني لم اجرب التحويل الي المراجع الوطنية المحددة مثل red belt
ولكن عندي علم ان هذة البرامج ومنها برنامج arc gis التابع لشركة esri
بة امكانية التحويل اليها
اما بخصوص معادلات التحويل فهي موجودة 
وانا عندي نسخة من هذة المعادلات يمكن نشرها لاحقا ان شاء الله
وللاسف هناك الكثير من برامج التحويل لا توجد بها هذة البرامترات 
فمثلا اذا ارت التحويل من wgs84 الي النظام المصري فلن تجد الا old egypt 
وهو نظام هلمرت 1906 ولن تجد تحويل الي احد الاحزمة سواء الحزام الاحمر او الازرق او البنفسجي
وللتحويل اليها فلا بد من ادخال البرامترات او معادلات التحويل
ملحوظة : هناك برامج تدعم انشاء البسويد جديد وهناك برامج لا تدعم ذلك وانا عندي كلا البرنامجين وكانوا منشورين في الموقع 
اما بالنسبة اخي الي الدقة فانا لا اتكلم عن مسافة 40 كيلو متر !!!
بل اتكلم عن الدقة عند اخذ نقط وتحويلها بواسطة معادلات التحويل
الي مرجع اخر
اما النقط لgps التي تعطي هذة الدقة (دقة المليمترات ) فلا بد من ربط هذة النقط اثناء الرصد 
بنقط مثلتات عالية الدقة ورصدها في نفس وقت رصد هذة النقط 
وارجو منك اخي اذا كان لديك معلومات عن تاريخ انشاء هذه الاحزمة ان تنشرها
وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## د احمد بكر (19 فبراير 2009)

سبحان الله والحمد لله والله اكبر


----------



## د احمد بكر (24 فبراير 2009)

اية يااخواني مفيش حد عارف الاجابة واللي اية


----------



## د جمعة داود (28 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

أولا أعتذر عن التأخر في المشاركة في هذا الموضوع العلمي الرائع لظروف خاصة حيث أن الموضوع شدني جدا لأهميته من اللحظة الأولي لقراءته لكن قدر الله وما شاء فعل. واليكم بعض النقاط التي ربما تجدونها مفيدة:

(1) هناك فرق - ربما لا يلاحظه الكثيرون - بين المرجع الجيوديسي Datum ونظام إسقاط الخرائط Projection. وببساطة و إيجاز: المرجع هو الالبسويد -أو نموذج مجسم شكل الأرض - الذي تختاره دولة معينة لإنشاء خرائطها ، فكمثال اعتمدت الخرائط المصرية المدنية علي البسويد هلمرت 1906 بينما اعتمدت خرائط المساحة العسكرية المصرية علي البسويد هايفورد 1936. ونطلق كلمة مرجع علي الالبسويد بعد أن يتم تعديله قليلا ليناسب المنطقة المطلوب إنشاء خرائط لها فمثلا لا نقول هلمرت 1906 إنما نقول المرجع المصري Old Egyptian Datum -كما في معظم برامج المساحة و نظم المعلومات الجغرافية - لان مصر قد أدخلت بعض التعديلات عليه ليناسبها. مثال آخر للمراجع: مرجع WGS84 وهو مرجع عالمي يعتمد علي نفس الالبسويد WGS84 أي بدون أي تعديلات حتي يمكن التعامل معه عالميا لأي دولة و خاصة أنه هو المرجع الذي تعتمد عليه الإحداثيات الناتجة من قياسات تقنية GPS . 

(2) أما إسقاط الخرائط Projection فهو معادلات رياضية لتحويل الإحداثيات ثلاثية الأبعاد 3-dimension التي تستخدم لتمثيل أي موقع في الطبيعة (مثل الإحداثيات الجغرافية خط الطول و دائرة العرض و الارتفاع) إلي إحداثيات ثنائية الأبعاد 2-dimension لاستخدامها في رسم الخريطة حيث أن الخريطة ما هي إلا مسطح plan وليس مجسم مثل الكرة الأرضية ، لذلك يلزم معادلات أو نظم لتحويل الإحداثيات الثلاثية إلي إحداثيات ثنائية. ومن أشهر نظم الإسقاط Transverse Mercator سواء العادي منه (مثل النظام المعتمد في مصر والمسمي Egyptian Transverse Mercator أو اختصارا ETM) أو النظام العالمي Universal Transverse Mercator المعروف اختصارا باسم UTM. 

(3) لذلك نحن نتعامل مع قضيتين علميتين مختلفتين وان كنا غالبا ننفذهما في نفس الوقت: الأولي هو تغيير الإحداثيات ثلاثية الأبعاد من مرجع إلي مرجع آخر ، الثانية تغيير الإحداثيات ثلاثية الأبعاد إلي إحداثيات ثنائية الأبعاد علي نفس المرجع. فمثلا عند قياس إحداثيات GPS فأنها تكون علي مرجع WGS84 فنحولها أولا إلي المرجع المصري ثم نسقطها - علي نفس المرجع - إلي إحداثيات ثنائية الأبعاد. 

(4) إسقاط الخرائط ليس به أي مشكلة علمية لأنها معادلات رياضية شبه ثابتة وليس بها أية متغيرات تعتمد علي المكان أو منطقة العمل ، بينما تغيير المرجع هو الذي يحتاج عمل إضافي تتغير دقته من جهة لأخرى ومن مكان لمكان آخر علي سطح الأرض.

(5) لتغيير الإحداثيات GPS من مرجع WGS84 إلي المرجع المصري -مثلا- نحتاج لحساب قيم 7 عناصر نطلق عليهم اسم معاملات التحويل Transformation Parameters وهم 3 عناصر Translation Parameters يحددوا الفرق بين نقطة الأصل في كلا المرجعين و 3 عناصر Rotation Parameters يحددوا قيم الدوران بين محاور كلا المرجعين و العنصر السابع Scale Factor هو فرق المقياس بين حجم كلا المرجعين. ولحساب هذه القيم يلزم معرفة علي الأقل 3 نقاط مشتركة معلوم إحداثياتهم في كلا المرجعين ، وكلما زاد عدد النقاط المشتركة وكانت إحداثياتهم دقيقة كلما زادت دقة معاملات التحويل التي يمكن الحصول عليها. وللأسف فأن هيئة المساحة المصرية لا تعلن قيم معاملات التحويل التي تستخدمها ! لكن هناك عدد من الباحثين الذين قاموا بحساب المعاملات ونشروها في أبحاثهم العلمية ، وان كانت القيم تختلف من شخص لآخر طبقا لعدد و دقة النقاط المشتركة التي تم استخدامها في الحساب !

(6) دقة معاملات التحويل بين مرجع WGS84 والمرجع المصري لن تكون بأي حال من الأحوال أحسن من 0.4 متر !! والسبب أن دقة الإحداثيات في النظام المصري القديم (نقاط شبكات المثلثات الأصلية التي تم بناء النظام المصري عليها) هي 0.4 متر ، وبالتالي فمهما كانت دقة إحداثيات GPS المستخدمة في النقاط المشتركة فأن دقة معاملات التحويل لن تتحسن عن هذه القيمة 0.4 متر. لكن في نفس الوقت فهذه هي الدقة في إحداثيات النقطة الواحدة Absolute Point Accuracy لكن الدقة النسبية Relative Accuracy بين النقاط ستكون أحسن من ذلك بكثير وربما تصل إلي 0.1 متر فقط. وهذا هو الجانب الجيد في أعمال المساحة حيث أننا غالبا نعتمد علي خطوط القواعد Base Lines وليس النقاط مفردة.

(7) مثال لقيم معاملات التحويل السبعة بين كلا من WGS84 والمرجع المصري موجود في منتدى الهندسة المساحية في الرابط:
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f1/topic-t67.htm

(8) عرض الشريحة في نظام الإسقاط المصريETM: من المعروف في نظرية إسقاط الخرائط Map Projection أننا نختار مكان معين (هو خط طول ونطلق عليه اسم Central Meridian) يحدث عنه تماس بين سطح الإسقاط و الكرة الأرضية. وعند هذا الخط طول يكون التشوه Distortion = صفر حيث أن التماس الكامل حادث بين كلا السطحين ، لكن كلما بعدنا عن هذا الخط كلما بدأت قيمة التشوه تزداد ولذلك فيجب تحديد عرض معين لهذه الشريحة قبل أن يزداد التشوه بصورة كبيرة جدا في أطرافها بدرجة لا تناسب دقة الخريطة المطلوبة. ومن هنا وبناء علي هذا المبدأ فأن كل نظام إسقاط يقسم إلي شرائح طبقا للدقة المطلوبة ، ولذاك اختارت هيئة المساحة المصرية عرض الشريحة الواحدة في نظام خرائطها = 4 درجات من خطوط الطول. ومن هنا جاء وجود 3 شرائح أو 3 أحزمة تغطي الخرائط المصرية (لا أعتقد أن ألوان الشرائح لها مدلول علمي !! إنما فقط أسماء يسهل التعامل معها بدلا من أن نقول الشريحة الأولي و الشريحة الثانية ... الخ). بينما في نظام الإسقاط العالمي UTM فأن عرض الشريحة الواحدة = 6 درجات طول وليس 4. كما أن هيئة المساحة المصرية في نظامها الجديد – المزمع تطبيقه !- والمسمي MTM قد قللت عرض الشريحة من 4 إلي 3 درجات طول وبالتالي زاد عدد الأحزمة أو الشرائح من 3 إلي 5 بالإضافة إلي تغيير المرجع نفسه – في هذا النظام الجديد – إلي المرجع العالمي WGS84 مباشرة حتي يمكن توقيع قياسات GPS بدون أيه عمليات تحويل وتنتفي الحاجة كلية لحساب معاملات تحويل.

هذه ملاحظات سريعة عن هذا الموضوع الحيوي و أرحب باستمرار هذا النقاش العلمي الرائع ، فجزاك الله – د. أحمد – خيرا علي طرح هذا الموضوع

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## د احمد بكر (28 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة د جمعة
اشتقنا والله الي علمك الواسع ومشاركاتك القيمة
واحمد الله علي سلامتك وعودتك الي الحوار العلمي الممتع
واسمح لي ان انتقل الي الحوار معك فانا كنت منتظر عودتك بفارغ الصبر
اولا كما اشرت حضرتك بخصوص التحويل من المرجع ETM الي WGS84
او العكس لابد من توافر Transformation Parameters
المحسوبة عن طريق ثلاث نقط اواكثر بكلا النظامين 
السؤال يا دكتور
لماذا لا تقوم هيئة المساحة باعلان قيم معاملات التحويل التي تستخدمها علما بانة يمكن شراء هذة النقط من الهيئة بكلا النظامين؟ وهل Transformation Parameters المستخدمة كل البرامج هي اجتهادات شخصية من الباحثين علما بان Transformation Parameters تعتبر ثابتة باختلاف البرامج بدليل اذا قمت بتحويل احداثيات من نظام الي اخر ثم قمت بتحويل نفس الاحداثيات ببرنامج اخر ستجد نفس النتيجة ام ان هناك اتفاق بين الباحثين علي هذة المعادلات ؟ 
السؤال الثاني 
انشأت شبكة المثلثات المصرية قبل انتشار تقنية GPS 
المعروف طبعا يا دكتور ان المسافة المقاسة علي الطبيعة هي مسافة افقية بينما الارض بها احناء يختلف بالطبع من منطقة الي اخري كيف يتم تصحيح كروية الارض مع تاثير طبوغرافيا الارض الذي يختلف من منطقة الي اخري ؟؟
وهل يمكن الاستفادة من تقنية GPS في تصحيح الاحداثيات المصرية القديمة ؟ 
لاحظت يا دكتور ان بعض اجهزة GPS بها معادلات التحويل من مرجع الي اخر بل يمكن الرصد مباشرة الي ETM هل الدقة لا تختلف عن الرصد بWGS84 ثم التحويل بواسطة البرامج؟
السؤال الثالث 
لماذا بعض الشرائح غير مكتملة مثل شريحة Purpl belt التي تم تكملتها بزيادة 1000000
في false northing وهو ما يعرف extended purpl belt 
وانا اقصد بالسؤال ان المشكلة في northing اي لن يكون هناك مشاكل بالنسبة سعة الحزام 
وبعدة عن Central Meridian وبالتالي التشوة في الخريطة
ونفس المشكلة ايضا في red belt ولا اعرف هل blue belt به نفس المشكلة ام لا
السؤال الرابع 
عندي برنامج تحويل ولكن عند التحويل من WGS84 الي RED BELT كانت هناك امكانية كتابة الاحداثيات سواء بالنظام الكيلومتري او النظام الجغرافي اما عند محاولة العكس اي التحويل من RED BELT الي WGS84
فالبرنامج لا يفعل امكانية كتابة الاحداثيات بالنظام الجغرافي فما السبب هل RED BELT غير مقسم داخليا بالنظام الجغرافي ؟؟
السؤال الخامس 
الشركة التي اعمل بها حديثا تقوم بتحويل الاحداثيات الموجودة بشرق العوينات من WGS84 الي RED BELT المعدل علما بان RED BELT المعدل يزيد بمقدار 1000000في FALSE NORTIHING كما ان شرق العوينات تقع في الحزام البنفسجي وليس الاحمر فما صحة ذلك علي دقة الاحداثيات ؟؟

اسف جدا يا دكتور علي الاطالة 
لكن كما قلت انا كنت منتظرك علي احر من الجمر
وجزاك الله خيرا علي اهتمامك
والسلام عليكم


----------



## د جمعة داود (1 مارس 2009)

د احمد بكر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة د جمعة
> اشتقنا والله الي علمك الواسع ومشاركاتك القيمة
> واحمد الله علي سلامتك وعودتك الي الحوار العلمي الممتع
> واسمح لي ان انتقل الي الحوار معك فانا كنت منتظر عودتك بفارغ الصبر
> ...


 

بارك الله فيك لما تمتعنا به من نقاش ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## د احمد بكر (1 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم د جمعة
جزاك الله كل خير علي وقت الثمين الذي لا تبخل به علينا
وهذة والله شيم العلماء.

بالنسبة للبيانات الداخلة الي معادلات التحويل واثرها علي تغيير الاحداثيات
انا قمت بادخال هذة البيانات الي احد البرامج
وبالفعل اعطاني البرنامج نتائج تختلف عن النتائج المتوفرة لدي بمقدار 
سنتيمترات مما يدل ان البيانات التي قام البرنامج بالتحويل بها تختلف عن البيانات التي تم الحساب عليها 
وبالطبع المعادلات التي تم الحساب عليها ثابتة الاختلاف في البيانات المدخلة
فشكرا لك يا دكتور علي معلوماتك القيمة ...
ثانيا يا دكتور عندي بيانات عن المرجع UTM WGS84
ارجو النظر اليها والاشارة الي الفرق بينهم
!----------------------------------------------------------------------------​ !SYSTEM= Code, Projection name, Spheroid name, Datum name, Type (LAM or TM)​ !ORIGIN= Latitude, Longitude (DDD.MMSSsss)​ !FALSE = False Northing, Easting​ !SCALEF= Scale factor on central meridian​ !SPHERO= Semi major axis, Inverse flattening​ !XYZ = Geocentric X-, Y-, Z-offset​ 
SYSTEM= 200, UTM WGS-84, INTERNATIONAL, ED50,UTM​ ORIGIN= 0,33​ FALSE = 0, 500000​ SCALEF= 0.9996​ SPHERO= 6378137.0, 298.25722357​ XYZ = 0.0,0.0,0.0​ SYSTEM= 300, TM WGS-84, INTERNATIONAL, NED,TM​ ORIGIN= 0,31.3000​ FALSE = 0, 300000​ SCALEF= 0.9996​ SPHERO= 6378137.0, 298.25722357​ XYZ = 0.0,0.0,0.0​ SYSTEM= 335,EGYPT UTM33CM, International, ED50,UTM​ ORIGIN= 0,33​ FALSE = 0, 500000​ SCALEF= 0.9996​ SPHERO= 6378388.0, 297.0​ XYZ = -90.7, -89.4, -121.1​
​
SYSTEM= 635,EGYPT UTM27CM, International, ED50,UTM​ ORIGIN= 0,27​ FALSE = 0, 500000​ SCALEF= 0.9996​ SPHERO= 6378388.0, 297.0​ XYZ = -90.7, -89.4, -121.1​ SYSTEM= 640,libya UTM15CM, International, ED50,UTM​ ORIGIN= 0,15​ FALSE = 0, 500000​ SCALEF= 0.9996​ SPHERO= 6378388.0, 297.0​ XYZ = 00000, 00000, 000000​ SYSTEM= 650,libya TM15CM, International, ED50,TM​ ORIGIN= 0,15​ FALSE = 0, 200000​ SCALEF= 0.9999​ SPHERO= 6378388.0, 297.0​ XYZ = 00000, 00000, 000000​
​
SYSTEM = 900, SUDAN UTM WGS 84, INTERNATIONAL, ED50, UTM​ ORIGIN = 0, 27​ FALSE = 0, 500000​ SCALEF = 0.9996​ SPHERO = 6378137.0, 298.25722357​ XYZ = 00000, 00000, 000000​
​
SYSTEM = 500, libya UTM21CM, international, ED50, UTM​ ORIGIN = 0, 21​ FALSE = 0, 500000​ SCALEF = 0.9996​ SPHERO = 6378388.0, 297.0​ XYZ = 00000, 00000, 000000​
​
SYSTEM = 750, LIBYA UTM WGS_84, INTERNATIONAL, ED50, UTM​ ORIGIN = 0, 21​ FALSE = 0,500000​ SCALEF = 0.9996​ SPHERO = 6378137.0, 298.25722357​ XYZ = 0.0, 0.0, 0.0​

هل لكل زون برامترات تختلف عن الزون الذي بجوارة ؟


اذا كانت نفس الاحداثيات تتكرر في كل زون كيف يمكن الربط بين الزونات ؟؟ وهذا السؤال خاص طبعا بالمراجع المحلية كيف يمكن الربط بين الاحزمة ؟؟
ما المقصود ORIGIN
اي اقصد نقطة الاصل تكون منسبة الي اي شيء بمعني اذا قلت ان الخط العرض نقطة اصلة صفر هل هذا يدل علي ان نقطة الاصل للشماليات تكون خط الاستواء ارجو توضيح هذة النقطة يا دكتور
الي جانب شرح سريع لمكونات البيانات المذكورة 

ثالثا ارجو منك يا دكتور ان تدلني علي مراجع مفيدة في هذا الموضوع الحساس (موضوع المراجع الجيوديسية ) وحبذا لو كانت المراجع متوفرة علي شبكة الانترنت وهذا شيء عهدناة منك في معرفتنا بكتب عدة منها المكتبة الموجودة علي المساحة الخاصة بالهوت ميل فلك منا ومن كل المشاركين جزيل الشكر
وارجو الا اكون ازعجك بكثرة اسئلتي 
ولكن عشمنا فيك خير والله يا دكتور
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​


----------



## حارس المصري (2 مارس 2009)

نرجو من الدكتور / أحمد أن يدلنا علي البرنامج المستخدم للتحويل الي النظام المصري
مع خالص شكري وتقديري لدورك لأستمرار فتح هذا الموضوع


----------



## د جمعة داود (2 مارس 2009)

د احمد بكر قال:


> السلام عليكم د جمعة
> جزاك الله كل خير علي وقت الثمين الذي لا تبخل به علينا
> وهذة والله شيم العلماء.
> 
> ...


 

مراجع من المكتبة الرقمية المساحية المجانية:

بحث باللغة الانجليزية في موضوع التحويل بين المراجع الجيوديسية في سوريا والبحث بعنوان: An alternative approach for making maps compatible with GPS للدكتور معن حبيب و الدكتور رباح أبو رباح ، وتاريخ نشر البحث2006 :
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/GPS%20coord%7C_regression%20in%20Syeria%202006.pdf

كتب باللغة الانجليزية:

Understanding GPS – Principles and applications:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Understanding%20GPS.rar

GPS – Theory, Algorithms, and applications:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/GPS%20Theory%20and%20Algorithms.pdf

Intelligent positioning: GIS-GPS unification:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/GPS%7C_GIS%20Unification.pdf

من كتب الكليات التقنية بالمملكة العربية السعودية:
المساحة الجيوديسية الصف 2:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Geodetic%20Survey%20ssv2-6.pdf

تقرير علمي – جامعة شرق لندن – 2002 – بعنوان:
Geodetic Appreciation​مكون من 212 صفحة ويحتوي أساسيات علم الجيوديسيا
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Basics%20Geodesy%20Report%202002.pdf

كتاب د.م. / هيثم حموي عن: مدخل إلي جيوديسيا الأقمار الصناعية ونظام التوضع العالمي GPS – كتاب رائع باللغة العربية مكون من 138 صفحة بتاريخ 1997 (الكتاب موجود في موقع المؤلف علي الانترنت: http://members.chello.at/hamoui/ ):

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%20Hamaoy%2097.pdf




علما بأن جميع محتويات المكتبة تجدد باستمرار - مع كل اضافة جديدة - في منتدي الهندسة المساحية في:
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/forum.htm
والذي يحتوي باب خاص في المساحة الجيوديسية وتقنياتها و نظرياتها الحديثة.


مع أطيب التمنيات بالتوفيق للجميع بمشيئة الله


----------



## د احمد بكر (2 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الفضل يا اخواني في استمرار هذا الحوار يرجع الي 
استاذي الدكتور / جمعة داود فانا باسمي واسم كل من استفاد من هذا المشاركات 
القيمة اتوجة له بكامل الشكر وعظيم العرفان واسأل الله ان يمد لنا في عمره
بالنسبة اخي حارس المصري لبرامج التحويل فهناك 
مشاركات قيمة للدكتور جمعة جزاه الله خير في هذا المجال منها علي سبيل المثال
علي الرابط
http://www.gisclub.net/vb/showthread.php?t=3060
وتوجد مشاركة اخري لاحد الاخوة علي موقعنا
علي الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=88820
والسلام عليكم​


----------



## د احمد بكر (2 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم د جمعة 
لاحظنا فيما مضي اننا قد استطعنا حل مشكلة التحويل بين المراجع الجيوديسية
والقيام باسقاط وتحويل هذة البيانات من الشكل ثلاثي الابعاد الي الشكل ثنائي الابعاد
لكن يبقي السؤال ما فائدة ابتكار الجيويد ؟؟ هل لمعرفة المنسوب فقط وهل يمكن الاستفادة منة في نظم التحويل والاسقاط ؟؟
السؤال الثاني
لماذا لم تنتشر تقنية جاليليو والاقمار الروسية كانتشار تقنية gps وهل يمكن الاستفادة من الثلاث انظمة معا للحصول علي اعلي دقة ممكنة ؟؟؟
نشكرك يا دكتور علي اهتمامك بالموضوع
والسلام عليكم​


----------



## د جمعة داود (3 مارس 2009)

د احمد بكر قال:


> السلام عليكم د جمعة​
> 
> لاحظنا فيما مضي اننا قد استطعنا حل مشكلة التحويل بين المراجع الجيوديسية
> والقيام باسقاط وتحويل هذة البيانات من الشكل ثلاثي الابعاد الي الشكل ثنائي الابعاد
> ...


 
تقنية النظام الروسي للاقمار الصناعية المسمي GLONASS كانت تعاني كثيرا من مشكل مادية في روسيا وكان عدد الاقمار الصناعية لا يقارن بالنظام الامريكي GPS وبالتالي لم تكن الاشارات متاحة 24 ساعة لجميع أنحاء الارض ، لكن أخيرا بدأ عدد أقمار GLONASS يزداد ووصل حاليا الي 17 قمر مما سيسهم في انتشار استخدام هذه التقنية في المستقبل القريب. أما تقنية النظام الاوروبي المنافس Galelio فأيضا تأخرت بسبب مشاكل مادية ومن المتوقع أن يتأخر اطلاق و اكتمال الاقمار الصناعية له (30 قمر) الي عدة سنوات قادمة بدلا من الموعد الذي كان مخططا له من قبل وهو عام 2011 ، فحتي الان ليس هناك الا 2 قمر تجريبي في هذا النظام و لم تبدأ عملية اطلاق الاقمار العاملة الحقيقية.

لكن ومنذ الان فقد أعلنت عدة شركات من الشركات المنتجة لاجهزة الاستقبال (مثل ترمبل و توبكون) أنها طرحت موديلات أجهزة لديها القدرة علي استقبال اشارات الاقمار الصناعية من الانظمة الثلاثة معا ، وهذا ما يسمي GNSS أو Global Navigation Satellite Systems بدلا من اسم GPS الذي كان قاصرا علي تقنية واحدة فقط. وأعتقد أن GNSS سيكون هو مستقبل المساحة في السنوات القادمة.

هذا والله أعلي و أعلم


----------



## د احمد بكر (3 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة لعرض الشريحة في النظام المحلي 
كلما زاد عرض الشريحة زاد التشوة علي اطرافها واقل نسبة تشوة يمكن الوصول اليها 
تكون عند centeral maridian 
السؤال 
هل العمل علي الشريحة في منطقة مغايرة يؤثر علي الدقة ؟؟ وكيف يمكن حساب التشوة 
في الاحداثيات؟؟
والسلام عليكم


----------



## د جمعة داود (4 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

التشوه عند خط الطول الرئيسي أو Central Merdian يكون = صفر ويبدأ في الازدياد كلما بعدنا عن هذا الخط. قيم التشوه لها معادلات معروفة يمكنك الحصول عليها من أي كتاب عن اسقاط الخرائط (لا تحضرني الان) وتختلف من نوع اسقاط لاخر.

لم أفهم ماذا تقصد بجملة: " هل العمل علي الشريحة في منطقة مغايرة يؤثر علي الدقة ؟؟ " ! فان كنت تقصد استخدام معاملات شريحة لحساب احداثيات نقاط موجودة في الشريحة المجاورة فالطبع ستكون هذه الاحداثيات غير دقيقة لان قيم التشوه ستكون كبيرة جدا. 

هذا والله أعلي و أعلم.


----------



## حارس المصري (4 مارس 2009)

هل يوجد برنامج يقوم بالتحويل من wgs-84 ( أو من ال utm ) الي النظام المصري مع أمكانية أختيار الزون المطلوب وليكن الي الحزام الأحمر
حيث أن الرابط الذي تم الأشارة أليه من الدكتور أحمد يقوم بالتحويل بين نظامي الاحداثيات الجغرافية (خط طول ودائرة عرض) ونظام الاحداثيات المترية utm والرابط الثاني لا يعمل

وكل الشكر للدكتور جمعة والدكتور أحمد لأستمرار مناقشة هذا الموضوع


----------



## د احمد بكر (4 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
دكتور جمعة انا اعمل بشركة لها مشاريع في جميع انحاء مصر
ومن هذة المشاريع مشروع بشرق العوينات
شرق العوينات تقع في جنوب غرب مصر في تكملة الحزام البنفسجي
ولذلك من المفترض عند التحويل ( في هذة المنطقة )
من اي مرجع الي المرجع المحلي فاننا نحول الي extended purple belt
ولكننا عند التحويل من الاحداثيات المعطاة من gps لا نقوم بتحويلها الي 
extended purple belt
وانما نقوم بتحويلها الي red belt
طبعا يا دكتور سيؤدي هذا الي زيادة عرض شريحة red belt مما يؤدي الي زيادة التشوة
لكني اريد ان اعرف هل التشوة الناتج له تاثير كبير علي تغيير الاحداثيات ؟؟ 
وكيف يمكني قياس نسبة الخطأ الناتجة في الاحداثيات ؟؟ 
وهل يمكن المقارنة بين احداثيات شريحة وشريحة مقابلة لها لاستنتاج الخطأ الناجم ؟؟
والسلام عليكم


----------



## د احمد بكر (4 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخي حارس شكرا لك 
واظن ان هذا الرابط قد يفيدك
وهو من مشاركة للدكتور جمعة علي نادي نظم المعلومات الجغرافية
http://www.gisclub.net/vb/showthread.php?t=1342


----------



## د جمعة داود (5 مارس 2009)

د احمد بكر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> دكتور جمعة انا اعمل بشركة لها مشاريع في جميع انحاء مصر
> ومن هذة المشاريع مشروع بشرق العوينات
> شرق العوينات تقع في جنوب غرب مصر في تكملة الحزام البنفسجي
> ...


 
لماذا تقوم بتحويل الاحداثيات من GPS الي red belt؟ فيمكنك في أي برنامج GPS انشاء نظام احداثيات جديد يكون له عناصر extended purple belt واستخدامه مباشرة.

أما ان كان السبب في ذلك هو جمع احداثيات نقاط من كلا الحزمتين في مشروع واحد فبالتأكيد لن يكون هذا دقيقا تماما ، حيث أن زيادة عرض red belt في هذه الحالة سيزيد التشوه جدا في منطقة شرق العوينات التي أساسا لا تقع داخل هذه الشريحة. هذه الاحداثيات ستكون تقريبا لا معني لها لانك ان حاولت ارجاعها للاحداثيات الجغرافية (خط طول و دائرة عرض) ستجدها تقع في مكان مختلف !! حاول تجربة هذه الخطوة لتعرف فروق الاحداثيات و مدي دقتها أو خطؤها !

بالتوفيق بمشيئة الله


----------



## د احمد بكر (6 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم يا دكتور
البرنامج الذي نستخدمة غير موجود فية
* extended purper belt Transformation Parameters*

ولذلك امكانية التويل الية غير موجودة فاسمح لي ان اطلب منك 
هذة البيانات الخاصة بتكملة الحزام البنفسجي 
ثانيا لاحظت مؤخرا ان الحزام الاحمر يمتد من 29 شرق الي نهاية مصر من ناحية البحر الاحمر
ويقتصر الحزام الازرق علي سيناء فقط 
لماذا لم يتم مد الحزام الازرق الي جنوب مصر ناحية البحر الاحمر ؟؟ ولماذا تم استخدام الحزام الاحمر وتوسعتة 
مع العلم بالاخطاء التي سوف تنتج من توسعة الحزام وبالتالي تشوة الخريطة ؟؟؟؟


----------



## د جمعة داود (7 مارس 2009)

معاملات حزام Purple Extended :

False Easting = 700 000
False Northing = 1 000 000
Latitude = 28 11 44.0676
Longitude = 27
Scale Factor = 1
Zone Width = 4

جميع الاحزمة عرضها = 4 درجات ولا يوجد أي مد لأي حزام منهم لأي سبب. وقد صادف أن الحزام الازرق لا يغطي الا سيناء فقط حيث أن الحزام الاحمر قد غطي وادي النيل كله وحتي البحر الاحمر.

هذا والله أعلي و أعلم.


----------



## ياسر سالمان (7 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم مع انى قرأت الموضوع ولكن بدون اهتمام بس شكلكم فاهمين خالص .... اسف انى لم افهم شئ فانا مهندس مدنى


----------



## د احمد بكر (8 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
د جمعة هل هذة الصورة لها اي دلالة علمية !!


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم: أولا ما هو مصدر الصورة (هذه أول مرة أراها !) ؟ ... يبدو أنها تمثيل للاحزمة الثلاثة الاساسية و الحزامين الفرعين ... لكن أرقام Bounds علي الصورة لا أعرف معناها ! ومن قال لا أعلم فقد أفتي !


----------



## د احمد بكر (8 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
د جمعة انا حصلت علي هذة الصورة من الرابط
http://digitalmapofegypt.blogspot.com/
اما أرقام Bounds هذة مكررة تقريبا علي رابط اخر وهو
http://spatialreference.org/ref/epsg/22992/
وانا ايضا احاول ان افهم معناها
​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
الإخوة الافاضل
د.جمعة داود و د. أحمد بكر​ 
أرقام الـ Bounds هى:
حدود كل حزام من الاحزمة الثلاثة:
(من خط طول كذا غربا إلى خط طول كذا شرقا) و
(من خط عرض كذا شمالا إلى خط عرض كذا جنوبا)​ 
وهى موصفة بالدرجات واجزائها Decimal Degrees​ 
مع خالص أمنياتى بالتوفيق
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ملاحظة على الاحزمة الثلاثة :
بعض البرامج لا تسمى الاحزمة بألوانها البنفسجى - الاحمر - الازرق
ولكن تسميها بإسم الـ Central Meridian لكل منطقة (حزام)
فتقول المنطقة 27 - المنطقة 31 - المنطقة 35 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## سيد سلامه (10 مارس 2009)

موضوع مفيد قوى 
خصوصا والجى بى إس بقى مستخدم كتيييير قوى فى كل حاجة


----------



## د احمد بكر (10 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخي احمد هناك بعض برامج التحويل غير موجود فيها الاحزمة اصلا
ولتحويل اليها لابد من انشاءها
وشكرا اخي علي مشاركتك


----------



## م مصطفي الفضالي (12 مارس 2009)

*برامج به أحزمة مصر*

يوجد لدي برامج بأسم Franson CoordTrans v2.3 قمت برفعة علي الرابط

http://rapidshare.com/files/208385680/CoordTrans.exe.html

والبرنامج به نظام مصر 1907 ومقسم الي :
Blue belt 
extended purpl belt 
 Purpl belt
Red belt
وقد قمت بادخال بعض الأحداثيات لدي والنتيجة دقة واحد سنتيميتر


----------



## م مصطفي الفضالي (12 مارس 2009)

البرنامج تجريبي و مدتة 7 أيام فقط


----------



## د احمد بكر (14 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا م مصطفي علي البرنامج الرائع


----------



## ياسر لاشين (16 مارس 2009)

جزااااااااااااااااااااكم الله كل خير


----------



## حارس المصري (21 مارس 2009)

*نريد نقاط مثلثاث لهيئة المساحة المصرية*

نريد نقاط مثلثاث لهيئة المساحة المصرية 
فمن لديه معلومات أي نقطة يكتبها لنا


----------



## م مصطفي الفضالي (1 أبريل 2009)

*برنامج أخر يوجد به التحويل الي أحزمة مصر*

البرنامج تجريبي ويمكن تحميله من الرابط
http://www.geomatix.net/datumpro/


----------



## عبدة شيخون (24 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا معلومات قيمة


----------



## عبدة شيخون (3 أغسطس 2009)

من المعروف ان اى نظام لاسقاط الخرائط بة اخطاء فهل يوجد بحث او تقرير او كتاب يتحدث عن الاخطاء الناتجة عن نظام الاسقاط فى جمهورية مصر العربية كذلك ماهى المعادلات المستخدمة فى نظام الاسقاط فى مصر ارجو من الاخوة الكرام ان يذودونا بما لديهم فى هذا الموضوع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engaass (6 سبتمبر 2009)

أرجو تزويدى ببرنامج تحويل الإحداثيات الجغرافية إلى إحداثيات كيل مترية
ولكم منى جزيل الشكر ، وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## منهل باطولي (8 يونيو 2010)

شكرا
ارجو المساعدة في شرح طريقة ايجاد معاملات التحويل


----------



## منهل باطولي (8 يونيو 2010)

ارجو المساعدة في شرح برنامج watercadبالعربي
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## منهل باطولي (8 يونيو 2010)

ارجو المساعدة في شرح طريقة هاردي كروس لتصميم شبكات المياه
وشكرا


----------



## منهل باطولي (9 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليلكم
اشكركم جدا على هذا الملتقى الرائع
واتوجه للسيد المهندس ابوبكر بالطلب بالمساعدة في شرح ايجاد معاملات التحويل بين الاحداثيات
وشكرا


----------



## snap 10 (19 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يزيد حضرتك علم يا دكتور جمعه


----------

